# Durham Archers Charity Shoot



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

Durham Archers is holding a charity shoot on June 19th. Yes thats Fathers day but what greater reason to send some time with the family. The shoot will be 30 targets and a few novelty shoots. There will be an unexpected surprise at the end of the shoot.
Raffle prizes (like we are known for)
Single $15
Family $25

Charity will be in support of a local family with an Autistic child


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

The family and I will be there to lend our support.
Hope to see everyone there.


----------



## postman99 (May 9, 2008)

will be there for sure! sounds like a good one for my daughters first shoot!


----------



## bigugly (Mar 7, 2008)

Unless we are at cottage me and the boys will be there.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Do you have to be a member or is it open to anyone?


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

The Charity shoot is open to anyone who wishes to attend.


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

Bump for another good selfless cause.


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

Keeping it from getting buried


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

Another worthy event that should be kept near the top. Best of luck with your shoot.


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Please put the word out. It's for a good cause.
Thanks to all who can make it.


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

Looking forward to the charity shoot, but we have to get through this weekends Seaway Challenge at Durham first.


----------



## bigugly (Mar 7, 2008)

Well it looks like the boys and I will be there for sure. I may require some assistance though as I have a 72km Mountain Bike race the day before.


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

What do need TJ a wheelchair LOL


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

We could always saddle up that big old Holstein that was wandering around the south course last weekend.


----------



## bigugly (Mar 7, 2008)

Just someone to push me up the hills on the north course, at lots of food.


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

Only a little over 2 weeks away. Come on out for a day of fun.


----------



## Jord Hawkins (Mar 9, 2011)

What time is the shindig kicking off?


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

Sorry about that its a 10:00 am shotgun start. Bring some of those extra arrows for the novelty shoots.


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

I've got first dibs on the pail of those misplaced arrows in the cabin.


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

I that elite going through arrows that fast you need extras LOL


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

F/F 3Der,

The Elite shoots arrows just great, I just haven't had any free time to shoot it.


----------



## Jord Hawkins (Mar 9, 2011)

As long as my quiver is in by then I'll be coming for sure. Out of curiosity the original post says "Raffle prizes (like we are known for)" can you expand on that a little more? I'm pretty sure my only chance of winning anything is via a raffle so I'd like to know what I'm "playing" for.


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

There will hopefully be a table of items for the raffle. I will say there will be a bow given away. As far as winning on a competitive note don't worry about it the only real winner will be the recipient for whom the charity is for.

As for the raffle any donations will be greatly appreciated.

Randy


----------



## Jord Hawkins (Mar 9, 2011)

So very true!

I was only curious as I've never attended any kind of archery competition before (as you've probably figured out from Paul's giddiness about popping another cherry).

I have no illusions of being nor any desire to be competitive at this stage in the game. It's all about learning and having fun.

Brandon


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

Jord Hawkins said:


> So very true!
> 
> I was only curious as I've never attended any kind of archery competition before (as you've probably figured out from Paul's giddiness about popping another cherry).
> 
> ...


Come on out for some fun. If your quiver does'nt show up let me know and I'll bring a spare for you to use for the day


----------



## Jord Hawkins (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks Randy. I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

Brandon, I am also a new member of Durham Archers. I shot the 3d tournament a week ago at Durham and had a riot. It was tonnes of fun, and all the members and participants made it even better. I try to shoot at the club at least a couple of times a week. Maybe we can run the course one day. Cheers Robin


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

The weather is looking good for the weekend. What better way to spend time with the kids. Oh yea we have a bow to give away.
Hope to see some familiar faces as well as some new.

Randy


----------



## bigugly (Mar 7, 2008)

I'll be there and will come help set up on Saturday, I'm just getting over a chest infection and won't be in any shape to race so may as well come out and put some hours in. What time is work party at 9:00?


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

bigugly said:


> I'll be there and will come help set up on Saturday, I'm just getting over a chest infection and won't be in any shape to race so may as well come out and put some hours in. What time is work party at 9:00?


Yes work party starts at 9:00 see you there TJ.


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

TTT Gather up those old arrows just taking up space and come on out and try your hand at the novelty shoots


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

The course is ready, novelty shoots set - now with the weather they are calling for it should be a great day.:shade:


----------



## bigugly (Mar 7, 2008)

Everything looked really good and I can't wait for tomorrow.


----------



## postman99 (May 9, 2008)

very disapointed I cant make it have that work thing to do, hope you guys have a great turnout!


----------

